# Rhino/Line-X Bed Liner



## Deerhead (Dec 27, 2005)

For Christmas I received a spray-in bed liner for F150.  
Which one should I go with Rhino or Line-X?    
What do you recommend, why, and did it fade?  

Tnx!


----------



## jason308 (Dec 27, 2005)

I have a Rhino, and yes it will fade with time....You can get a "recharge kit" for it which is pretty much armor all, stuff doesn't slide on the Rhino as bad as with the Line-x imo. I drove a truck everyday for 2 years at work with a Line-x and stuff slid pretty bad. I am everything but easy on my truck, and the Rhino has held up well with metal, dirt, concrete, brick, fertilizer, and anything I have put in it. And it has a lifetime warranty. Just my opinion.....Hope this helps. And I have also left stuff on the tailgate accidentally and it hold on until I got where I was going and realized what I had done.


----------



## fatboy84 (Dec 27, 2005)

I've had the linex for going on 6 years now.  No complaints.

Only damage I ever did was to gouge it when I loaded a roll of the wire that was being used to reinforce concrete while it was raining.

Only really notice light plastic stuff sliding around.


----------



## dbodkin (Dec 27, 2005)

My LineX has broken/peeled in several spots. The place I had it done is no longer in business...


----------



## triple play (Dec 27, 2005)

my opinion-line-x gets my $. have had it since 2001. no problems and to me it looks much better.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Dec 29, 2005)

I am in the process of suing Rhino liner. Had it in one of my trucks for 3 years and is peeling bad. Installer went out of business (not really, just quit Rhino and will not stand behind warranty) and Rhino HQ says it's not their responsibility. Someone took my check and stuffed it in their pockett but will not stand behind their work. Rhino can get bent.


----------



## Steady73 (Jan 3, 2006)

I have had line-x in my truck since 2000, hauling everything from gravel, trees, deer stands, etc. with no wear or tear. I have the black and it does fade, I put armor all on it and it looked great but it makes it slippery.


----------



## firebiker (Jan 3, 2006)

*Line-x*

another satisfied Line-x customer here !
I've had it in my truck for 4 years now, no fading or tears and my truck stays outside 24/7  - 365


----------



## DDHUNT (Jan 3, 2006)

No doubt, Line-X.  2 trucks w/line-x, 1 with rhino.  NO comparison.  My take, good luck, DDHunt.


----------



## fasn8nmom (Jan 3, 2006)

Here is my question about LineX or Rhino-
My camper has a small leak on the roof. Since this stuff is suppose to be water proof and have a lifetime warranty what do you guys think about putting it on the roof of a camper?


----------



## kcausey (Jan 3, 2006)

*Reflex Liner*

Softer and thicker, more tacky.


----------



## Dupree (Jan 9, 2006)

Check out a company called "color liner". They are cheaper, and just as good as line-x. The guy used to do line-x but started his own company. My old boss had it put in his truck somewhere in the metro atl area.


----------

